# Finding a home for a Cat



## Diana Kohl (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello my name is Diana & I am from San Antonio TX. My husband and I found this gorgeous Tabi male cat who had been in our building for a week. We asked neighbors and the apartment office if anyone was missing their cat. No one claimed him. We have called shelters but they are at capacity. We have made several postings online through FB. We took him in because it was cold outside and have had him since. He is such a friendly cat. Unfortunately we can’t keep him. We are hoping there is someone out there who would love to give their love to him. We are leaving Dec 20 to WA. Pls reach out if your interested.


----------



## islandanchoress (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you for caring in this practical and generous way and I hope you find a home for him.. Far too far away sadly.


----------



## Diana Kohl (Dec 17, 2021)

Yeah we have two cats of our own and we are trying hard to find him a whoman who can give him more than we as foster parents can. Thank you for your sincere response.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Try calling back the shelter and offer them a (money) donation if they take him in. It worked for me.


----------



## Diana Kohl (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you for the idea.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## islandanchoress (Dec 14, 2021)

I do not quite understand.. if the cat is happy with you why cannot it stay? What is the difference between the care you give to him/her and the care you give to your other two cats? I have had a similar situation where I live recently and am caring for the newcomer now as well as my existing cats. It takes time and care but?


----------



## Diana Kohl (Dec 17, 2021)

We will be moving out of our apt soon and we can only have two cats max.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hi Diana. It's so good of you to take in the stray cat, and it's certainly understandable why you can't keep him. Have you asked the other people in your apartment building if they could take him? If not, you could call local shelters near where you're moving to, explain the situation, and see if they can take him when you get there.


----------

